# *RANT*



## Rick (Jan 28, 2005)

ARRRGGHHHH!!!! :x Stupid fruit flies. They started being able to fly again a couple weeks ago and it really makes for a pain when it comes time to feed the little mantids. I guess I am going to have to order new batches of the flies and start over. Just when I was having great success at making thousands of flies...... Just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## Leah (Jan 28, 2005)

Put a plastic bag over the top of the culture, catch the flies in it, put in the fridge very briefly, until they are not moving much. This will help.


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah I am already doing the freezer thing. Works but is a PITA. And starting a new culture is difficult as well. I am just gonna get a new batch of flies.


----------



## Leah (Jan 28, 2005)

Starting a new culture wont eliminate the problem of them flying, as its genetic. Your best option is to get a few new cultures, and destroy the ones you have now, making SURE none of the flying flies get in the new cultures.


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2005)

I know. That's exactly what I am going to do. I didn't plan on mixing them!


----------

